# Shorkie pregnancy



## Acox516 (May 26, 2013)

My shorkie is 46 days preg today. She has an appt Friday for X-rays. My concern is her belly isn't very big yet. Concerned that its a singleton. Does anyone have a picture of a shitzu or yorkie preg at same time so I can get an idea if she is normal??


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ahhh - so that's what my Bruce is :aureola: I always thought he was a Yorkieshit!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Can i ask why you are afraid its a singleton?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

snoopydo said:


> Can i ask why you are afraid its a singleton?


Possibly cause they tend to be quite large and difficult to birth.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

snoopydo said:


> Can i ask why you are afraid its a singleton?


With Yorkie singletons there's an 80-90% chance she'd need a c-sect.
I'd recommend finding a sheep scanner to confirm pregnancy and give an Idea of numbers...
Was the sure a stud or was it accidental; one or two ties? I believe singletons are more common in one tie pregnancys, but have no first hand knowledge of this as my girls have all been served twice and had average-large litters


----------



## Acox516 (May 26, 2013)

Exactly! It was an accidental pregnancy, but we own the daddy so at least we know what it is. And he is smaller then mama so I'm hoping it won't be to big a pup for her. So glad we go to the vet Thursday and find everything out to know for sure. I really hope she has at least 2 so it won't be so hard on her.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Acox516 said:


> Exactly! It was an accidental pregnancy, but we own the daddy so at least we know what it is. *And he is smaller then mama so I'm hoping it won't be to big a pup for her.* So glad we go to the vet Thursday and find everything out to know for sure. I really hope she has at least 2 so it won't be so hard on her.


this won't really be any indication of pup size i'm afraid. it is the genetics behind your girl and boy that will determine pup size. mu little kuki (5.5lb) was mated with a 4.5lb stud of small lines, but there are working sized YT in missys (kukis mom) lines, which poppet it- a throwback from 5(?) generations ago...
you'd need to know what the average litter and birth sizes are on both sides; as schnauzers are so much bigger than yorkies it is unfortunately possible that the pups will be very big- singleton or no singleton...


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I have to ask this, but did your vet not tell you about Alizin? The mismate jab? Since you own both the bitch and dog, and know they mated, and if you've had to the vet in time, they should have told you about this. If they advised against it, or didn't mention it, then really they've been negligent and allowed your girl to carry on with unknown risks, that may be fatal.


----------



## Acox516 (May 26, 2013)

Well first... There is no schnauzer. Shorkie is shitzu and yorkie mix. Dad is a mini chihuahua. 

Second... Yes she has been to the vet and there was no issue with me owning both. Since both dogs are utd on shots and healthy he said there should be no problem.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry to sound dim but I'm struggling to understand, the issue isn't whether they are up to date with their shots. The issue is that putting a bitch through whelping can result in the death of the bitch and/or pups. Is that a risk you knew about and were willing to take? Or did you just go with the advice of your vet that everything will be alright?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Acox516 said:


> Well first... There is no schnauzer. Shorkie is shitzu and yorkie mix. Dad is a mini chihuahua.
> 
> Second... Yes she has been to the vet and there was no issue with me owning both. Since both dogs are utd on shots and healthy he said there should be no problem.


Tbh I think you are missing the point. When you say..mini Chihuahua..Im guessing you mean he is on the small side as there is no size distinction on the breed.

As there are a few breeds thrown in here and you are likely unsure of the dogs size..health..etc behind Mum and Dads breeding..very little can be "expected" as there are so many breeds in the pot..as it were:smile:

Your Vet *should* be able to give you an idea of risks etc on examination of the bitch. Its difficult to advise this stuff over a forum Good luck.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Exactly Chichi, who knows if mini chi's dad wasn't a humungous chi, there could be any combination in there, which has left this bitch with a big unknown risk for whelping unfortunately.  

I don't know from what has been posted, whether the vet has advised just to allow the pregnancy to go ahead and the opportunity was therefore missed to terminate, if that's the case it's incredibly irresponsible on the part of the vet, not to give the OP more information about what could happen, or even to ask what they knew of the history of both parents other than they are up to date with their shots.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

So mums a cross breed and dads a undersized chihuahua. 

Because the pups will be a mix of 3 different breeds (mongrels) it's really difficult to say how many she may have, how big they will be and if there will be a problem which may result in a c-section. 

Personally I'd have got the mismate as there's such a big difference in the "types" of these breeds and temperament not to mention being unnecessary for mum.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok sorry, I'm not utd on my cross breed nicknames. Point still stands with shih tzu rather than schnauzer though...
The pups could still end up as 15lb adults, and as for birth weights... Ass estimations can go right out the window with 3 breeds involved.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Mini chi? No such thing. A chi is a chi, it is just that size can vary, but there isn't a separate 'mini' in the breed. 

Also, given the shih tzu, who are the larger of the 3, and also the fact you can have chi's and yorkies over 10-15lb, there is a chance that the pups will be larger, and so the whelp may be dangerous for mom. 
Definitely try and find a sheep scanner to find out how many she is expected to have, at least you can be prepared. It will also be a good idea to have your vet on standby on and around her due date in case she needs assistance. 

Hopefully all will go well and mom will be ok.


----------



## Acox516 (May 26, 2013)

Again it wasn't like I planned this. Yes I know the risk and that is why we are working with our vet and watching her closely. I didn't post a question to get negative feedback. So thank you for your concern. 

Like I said we have an appt tomorrow to get her scanned and see number and size of pups. The vet is 24 hours and we have everything ready for what we need.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

If you know the risk and this was entirely unplanned why continue with the pregnancy regardless?

As you seem to know the exact number of days along she is you must have known when the mating occurred. If all the help your vet offered was to carry on regardless then why not get a second opinion? Or go online, doing some research and going back with specifics of what you want?

I'm no doubt going to get accused of being overly harsh but I just cannot understand blindly following obviously lacking vets advice and willingly putting a bitch at serious risk for a litter of unplanned puppies.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

If you didn't plan it, and you knew they had *accidentally* tied, why on earth risk the life of your bitch? 

And I'm sorry, but this is an open forum, you will get a variety of questions and comments, some of which you may not want to read, but that's the nature of life on a forum.


----------



## Acox516 (May 26, 2013)

I know how far along she is cause we have been seeing a vet. I never saw them tie. Yes I know I will get feedback but both vets we saw say she is good. We r watching her and have everything prepared for whatever she needs. So if everyone could quit asking why and letting me know how dangerous it is I would appreciate it. Thank u!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Acox516 said:


> I know how far along she is cause we have been seeing a vet. I never saw them tie. Yes I know I will get feedback but both vets we saw say she is good. We r watching her and have everything prepared for whatever she needs. So if everyone could quit asking why and letting me know how dangerous it is I would appreciate it. Thank u!


It's potentially life threatening, as has been said several times. And I have no idea how your vet would know how far along she is, if your vet is advising you this from simply seeing her, I would find another vet!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Acox516 said:


> I know how far along she is cause we have been seeing a vet. I never saw them tie. Yes I know I will get feedback but both vets we saw say she is good. We r watching her and have everything prepared for whatever she needs. So if everyone could quit asking why and letting me know how dangerous it is I would appreciate it. Thank u!


How can your Vet know how far along your girl is..you havent had her scanned...so unless hes super human...its guesswork


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

chichi said:


> How can your Vet know how far along your girl is..you havent had her scanned...so unless hes super human...its guesswork


Agree,even if she was scanned it couldn't really give a date.

The only way to know when shes due is by recording the mating date,which wasn't done,so op its a waiting game.

Regarding your question you will have to wait and see if she copes or not once she has started pushing if you don't see no pup within 20 mins you need to consult a vet,it could be she end up with a section if so id have upto £600 saved up cause out of hour prices will be around this.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Agree,even if she was scanned it couldn't really give a date.
> 
> The only way to know when shes due is by recording the mating date,which wasn't done,so op its a waiting game.
> 
> Regarding your question you will have to wait and see if she copes or not once she has started pushing if you don't see no pup within 20 mins you need to consult a vet,it could be she end up with a section if so id have upto £600 saved up cause out of hour prices will be around this.


I hate to pop that bubble, but prices vary, Tau's emergency c-section on a Sunday morning was approx £1,500.


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

Acox516 said:


> I know how far along she is cause we have been seeing a vet. I never saw them tie.


In 30 years of breeding I've never known a Vet be able to state the date of a pregnancy! 
Considering your lack of knowledge of the breeds involved and using the wrong words for details of canine pregnancy, I feel so sorry that you're putting your poor bitch through this.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I hate to pop that bubble, but prices vary, Tau's emergency c-section on a Sunday morning was approx £1,500.


Oh yeah agree totally SL could be a lot more depends where you live I guess and what the procedure entails whether problems arise etc.

My old vet wont release new mum either if payment isn't made.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

These threads.......... again & again, they just make me feel so sad :nonod:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Acox516 said:


> I know how far along she is cause we have been seeing a vet. I never saw them tie. Yes I know I will get feedback but both vets we saw say she is good. We r watching her and have everything prepared for whatever she needs. So if everyone could quit asking why and letting me know how dangerous it is I would appreciate it. Thank u!


How dangerous is it for a whelping bitch?

Some years ago I used to go on a whippet forum. Someone had a whippet bitch she was a racing whippet so was very fit, she had a litter of pups. Now whippets unlike chihuahua's are relatively easy whelpers and although c sections are not unknown they are not common. The bitch in question got into difficulties during laabour and as a result had a c section. All was well and the bitch and the pups went home. Within 24 hrs the bitch was dead and the owner were left looking for a foster bitch. None were available but a bitch was found who would happily care for the pups and clean them after they were fed but the owner were still left with a large litter that needed hand rearing as the bitch had no milk.

Now you may say well thats a one off but this was with a pedigree litter both parents were known and the breeding behind them in a breed that has relatively few whelping problems so what are the chances of something like this happeneing with a mix breed bitch when the breeding and sizes behind the dog and the bitches parents is unkown a lot higher chance of problems I would think.

Sorry but you asked what the dangers were and I have told you it could result in the death of your bitch and maybe even the pups or you could find yourself hand rearing a litter of pups.

I too do not know why the vet did not reccomend missmate just being fit and healthy does not mean no problems as in the case stated above.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

There are a few things in life I will never forget, for the wrong reasons, one of which was being sat in the waiting room of the vets on a Sunday morning, trying my best to have a rational conversation, paying for a scan, an x-ray, phoning a friend to discuss what the x-ray showed us, and opting for an emergency c-section. I was covered in snot and tears, and hadn't slept properly for 36 hours, probably hadn't brushed my hair in that time, and certainly hadn't changed clothes for 24 hours having spent every waking minute next to Tau. THEN having to go home and wait to hear if Tau had come through the operation safely, and if pups had survived ok, and how many there were. 

I hope your girl doesn't have any problems, and I hope you don't have to try and resuscitate a pup that has a problem that you can't find a reason for, only to watch it slip away. It can be absolutely heart breaking, and that is why, like others on here, I really can't understand why you've allowed the pregnancy to continue if you knew there was a chance she could be in whelp. I can only assume you weren't aware of the very real risks to mum and pups, in which case, you need to do a lot of research very quickly and keep a close eye on mum as her pregnancy progresses to ensure you can ask for help if you suspect she's having any trouble.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I looked at the title for a while before opening this to see if I could work out what a 'Shorkie' was - I failed :nonod:

Just coz you think up a 'cute' name doesnt mean what you are doing is right.

If you have an entire male and female why would even let them have the _chance_ of getting together while she is in season - unless you wanted this to happen?

You want to know the risks?

Your bitch might die.
You might have to handrear the pups.
Or the pups might die.
Or all of them might die.

Sorry if you thought everyone was going to say 'A _Shorkie_ - how cute, can't wait for pics'

The reality is you may lose your bitch and/or the pups.

Good luck.


----------



## Acox516 (May 26, 2013)

Reality is things can happen at anytime to anyone. Yes I know yorkies r high risk when preg... I also know that the bigger they are the lower the risk. She has always been 13-15 lbs. same size her mom is and she had 7 puppies. Again we go to the vet in 12 hours now... If they think there is any problem we will take care of it.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry, but I've got four bitches and have looked after entire dogs, up to twenty at a time and not once come close to having any accidents, even with bitches in the height of their season. It's part of being a responsible dog owner, if you choose to keep them entire, you don't allow *accidental* matings to happen. And if you think, or know, they have mated, you terminate the pregnancy, simple. I'm sorry if I seem to keep labouring that point, but I just do not accept that these things happen from time to time, so it's not worth kicking up a fuss about them. There will be many other people reading this thread, who also wouldn't think twice about allowing an *accidental* mating to progress into their bitch having a litter, they won't think about the risks to her and the pups, or what will happen to the pups over the course of their lives. 

Just be careful relying totally on your vets, not all of them are up to date with canine reproduction, so if you feel unsure about anything, question them, it's the life of your bitch at risk. If it hasn't been suggested, and you haven't got a copy, buy The Book of the Bitch, and read it thoroughly, it describes the stages of labour. Some people suggest taking temperatures, I didn't, and if you take a temperature incorrectly you can't be sure of the readings, if you're not used to taking temperatures, you also can't be sure if the readings you're getting are accurate or not. For that reason, I would suggest you go on her behaviour. 

You need to have a quiet area set aside for her to have the pups, with a whelping box set up, heat pad or lamp ready. Your boy should be kept away from her once she looks like she's imminent. Once she looks like she's about to whelp you will need to be with her all the time, I slept on the floor in the kitchen next to the whelping box for a couple of nights before, and a week after the pups were on the ground. 

There is a sticky in this section that tells you the recommended equipment you need for a whelping kit. 

One thing to note is that if your bitch does struggle to go into labour, do not allow your vets to induce her with oxytocin, this should only be used when a bitch is fully dilated and preferrably (I've been told) when they've had at least one pup. I have heard of vets using this to try and get contractions going with disastrous effects for the poor bitch.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> There are a few things in life I will never forget, for the wrong reasons, one of which was being sat in the waiting room of the vets on a Sunday morning, trying my best to have a rational conversation, paying for a scan, an x-ray, phoning a friend to discuss what the x-ray showed us, and opting for an emergency c-section. I was covered in snot and tears, and hadn't slept properly for 36 hours, probably hadn't brushed my hair in that time, and certainly hadn't changed clothes for 24 hours having spent every waking minute next to Tau. THEN having to go home and wait to hear if Tau had come through the operation safely, and if pups had survived ok, and how many there were.
> 
> I hope your girl doesn't have any problems, and I hope you don't have to try and resuscitate a pup that has a problem that you can't find a reason for, only to watch it slip away. It can be absolutely heart breaking, and that is why, like others on here, I really can't understand why you've allowed the pregnancy to continue if you knew there was a chance she could be in whelp. I can only assume you weren't aware of the very real risks to mum and pups, in which case, you need to do a lot of research very quickly and keep a close eye on mum as her pregnancy progresses to ensure you can ask for help if you suspect she's having any trouble.


Good grief!! how stressful i guess this is the polar opposite to the lovely, exciting event, seeing those gorgeous cute puppies come into the world and feeling proud of your dog, the senario that so many people expect and dont think that anything could go wrong.......................just goes to show it shouldnt be taken lightly.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Good grief!! how stressful i guess this is the polar opposite to the lovely, exciting event, seeing those gorgeous cute puppies come into the world and feeling proud of your dog, the senario that so many people expect and dont think that anything could go wrong.......................just goes to show it shouldnt be taken lightly.


Exactly, I wouldn't want anyone to think it's all fluffy happy puppies and everything goes fine because the vet says it will.

I actually left one vet who tried to tell me all bitches ovulate on the same day and problems were very rare, most of the bitches he knew from the local farming community gave birth under sheds absolutely fine 

I didn't like to ask him how he knew they were all fine if he never heard from those who didn't make it, farmer's would most likely just dig a hole!!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Exactly, I wouldn't want anyone to think it's all fluffy happy puppies and everything goes fine because the vet says it will.
> 
> I actually left one vet who tried to tell me all bitches ovulate on the same day and problems were very rare, most of the bitches he knew from the local farming community gave birth under sheds absolutely fine
> 
> I didn't like to ask him how he knew they were all fine if he never heard from those who didn't make it, farmer's would most likely just dig a hole!!


Yes i think this is the thing people think "they are animals, they give birth in the wild" and think somehow its very different to human birth and pregnancy...............me included at one time, but thinking about it, it isnt any different at all.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Yes i think this is the thing people think "they are animals, they give birth in the wild" and think somehow its very different to human birth and pregnancy...............me included at one time, but thinking about it, it isnt any different at all.


It's no different at all, and I can vouch for the human bit as well, that's another experience that I will never forget for the wrong reasons, but that's another story.


----------



## Ann Elizabeth (May 12, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> It's no different at all, and I can vouch for the human bit as well, that's another experience that I will never forget for the wrong reasons, but that's another story.


I agree but in some ways it is harder than giving birth yourself, watching your beloved dog pushing to deliver a pup - Lily's first pup 'popped' out no fuss no drama, she struggled with her 2nd, walked her up and down and there he was breech - bum first legs tucked up, delivered him and he was moribund, resucitated him for 10/15 minutes with Lily looking on sadly until he breathed. Watch them all but for 24hrs watched him like a Hawk. Fortunately he is fine, 2nd biggest pup, could I do it again to be honest as much as I love them and enjoy them I don't know, at the moment I'm just happy that mum and pups are ok!!!


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Acox516 said:


> Well first... There is no schnauzer. Shorkie is shitzu and yorkie mix. Dad is a mini chihuahua.
> 
> Second... Yes she has been to the vet and there was no issue with me owning both. Since both dogs are utd on shots and healthy he said there should be no problem.


So...the puppy/puppies will be mongrels then?

Not knocking mongrels btw - would I ever? But it seems a tad irresponsible to add to the dog population unnecessarily. *Ducks to avoid the fallout*:nono:

Seriously, I hope all goes well as it must be a very worrying time for you. Give your lady in waiting a big cuddle from me.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

There is a litter of these near me for £500 per pup, Im guessing that may be a reason to carry on the litter    

Maybe go along to a rescue and see the dogs staring up at you, not just old dogs but puppies to, just no need in this day & age for a 3 way cross no health tests accidents to happen, I just hope you follow the great advice on this thread by people who know what they are talking about


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I do wonder why anyone comes on this section to ask for advice cos they certainly dont get it. There are thousands of litters being born every year and anything going wrong is very rare. Why do you think the free ads are full of litters for sale - because breeding is something that a lot of people enjoy. As with anything of course it can go wrong - and sods law it will go wrong with the people that have more knowledge and take more care.
I am not saying I agree with a lot of the breeding that goes on - but honestly I think it ridiculous to say it is putting the bitch at risk. The bitch is at far more risk of a car mounting the pavement and killing her out on a walk or being killed by another dog or slipping her collar and getting run over, or any of the other many ifs.

Would it not be a lot easier just to answer the relevant question and then indicate a sticky that goes through all the possible problems.

A lot of vets do not like the mismate injection by the way. I know my vet doesnt. It can cause a lot of problems. If the old stilboestrel one is given it extends the season and then the bitch has got to be kept an eye on for a lot longer. The majority of bitches that have been accidentally mated will not be kept an eye on so they will get mated again and have to go through with the pregnancy. I know very little about the new mismate injection but I know my vet is not happy with the risks involved.

Personally I would abort in the first few days after a mating then get the bitch spayed but I would certainly not abort in later pregnancy as is so often advocated on here to posters who have already consulted their vets and have not aborted the litter - no doubt with good medical advice. Certainly I would never spay a bitch to remove the litter. I asked my vet about this and he was horrified that it would be considered.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Blitz said:


> I do wonder why anyone comes on this section to ask for advice cos they certainly dont get it. There are thousands of litters being born every year and anything going wrong is very rare. Why do you think the free ads are full of litters for sale - because breeding is something that a lot of people enjoy. As with anything of course it can go wrong - and sods law it will go wrong with the people that have more knowledge and take more care.
> I am not saying I agree with a lot of the breeding that goes on - but honestly I think it ridiculous to say it is putting the bitch at risk. The bitch is at far more risk of a car mounting the pavement and killing her out on a walk or being killed by another dog or slipping her collar and getting run over, or any of the other many ifs.
> 
> Would it not be a lot easier just to answer the relevant question and then indicate a sticky that goes through all the possible problems.
> ...


Without stating the obvious, the free ads are full of those who have survived, it doesn't mean that all litters are born without any problems, or are born at all, and risking your bitch in this way just doesn't make sense. If you can give statistics for dogs that are killed from cars mounting the pavement as opposed to bitches dying directly relating to whelping problems, I'd be impressed. I can think of a number of cases of bitches dying either during, or soon after whelping, I can't personally recall one dog or bitch dying from a car mounting the pavement whilst they were being walked; of course that evidence is anecdotal, but I think your statement is a little rash.

Alizin is much less of a risk than previous mismate injections, and is used to treat pyometra, so your vet shouldn't have too many qualms about it. It can have an effect on the regularity of seasons, for that reason those with bitches they *intend* to breed from in the future, might be reluctant to use it, but I've known a couple of bitches first hand come through the mismate with no lasting or ill effects.

If you haven't seen any advice, then perhaps you've not read thoroughly enough, the OP has been told of the risks to their bitch, that the vet's advice on how far along her bitch is, cannot be accurate, and told to keep a very close eye on her bitch. They have also been told about further reference material and setting up a whelping area, as well as where to look for a comprehensive list of equipment, along with other snippets of advice.

Yes, there are a lot of posts querying why on earth this has been allowed to happen, but given the way that most on here feel about *accidental* litters, that's not surprising. None of the posts are personal or nasty, the worst sounding ones are from the view point of sheer frustration that people allow this sort of thing to happen in this day and age. It's like living in the dark ages as far as I'm concerned, just letting pets procreate.

I also know a few people who have opted to have their bitch spayed to abort a litter, and whilst it's not a nice thought, some folk would rather abort pups in this way, than allow them to come into a world jam packed full of unwanted dogs already, with no health tests in place and also because it would put unnecessary strain on the bitch. These have all been unplanned litters where there were other factors at play, such as lack of health tests, age of bitch/dog etc.


----------



## Ann Elizabeth (May 12, 2013)

Blitz said:


> I do wonder why anyone comes on this section to ask for advice cos they certainly dont get it.......


Sorry Blitz I have to disagree with this bit of your post, Lily and I have just had our first litter 19.05.2013 I joined the forum a couple of weeks beforehand I think it was and I have been given some valuable advice and being signposted not only to stickys but to other sites where I could access more information. 
I would agree that sometimes the posts sound a little harsh but I think that is down to individuals style of writing and sometimes frustration. I couldn't comment on mismate or its effects as I don't have the knowledge or information about it and I haven't had to face the choice of a late abortion/spay if I ever found myself in that position I would want as much information as possible.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I think if you look Blitz...you will see I and several others have given lots of advice on here re breeding to various members..much of it in line with your own beliefs given in your last post on this thread.

I never judge or be harsh or nasty in any way where a pregnant bitch is involved. I enjoy helping people if I can. Maybe I need to check my posts if they come across in any other way.

What I think is dangerous is when people who do not breed or have sufficient knowedge on the subject...go ahead and tell owners to mismate or spay the pregnant bitch over half way through the pregnancy. Something I would not advise or consider despite Alizin supposedly being safe for some weeks.


----------



## Acox516 (May 26, 2013)

So after reading all the post and alot of thinking I cancelled her appointment with the vet we have seen a couple times and went to a different one for second opinion. GET THIS.... She isn't even pregnant. I was in shock. She has every sign of pregnancy and even has a belly but no pups. We do have an appt to have her fixed. As frustrated as I was getting reading some if it were not for everyone disagreeing with me we never would have found this out. So thanks!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Acox516 said:


> So after reading all the post and alot of thinking I cancelled her appointment with the vet we have seen a couple times and went to a different one for second opinion. GET THIS.... She isn't even pregnant. I was in shock. She has every sign of pregnancy and even has a belly but no pups. We do have an appt to have her fixed. As frustrated as I was getting reading some if it were not for everyone disagreeing with me we never would have found this out. So thanks!!


I was worried that your vet seemed to be *guessing* rather than diagnosing her condition. It doesn't inspire confidence that they will be able to do the best for a bitch who may encounter problems when they're making guesses about whether they're even in whelp.

I know it sounds harsh, but I am really pleased that she isn't actually in whelp, the risks of going through it all combined with finding exactly the right sort of homes for pups is such a worry.

I hope her spay operation goes smoothly - ask about the different options available, and also discuss GA options, one of my bitches has problems coming round so they juggle her pre-meds and GA drugs, and afterwards flush her system through with extra fluids. I've always found the latter really helps with their recovery as when they're coming round, they find it difficult to regulate their temperature and can be really groggy.


----------

